# What to ask before purchase?



## Alexz7272 (Jan 16, 2017)

We've looking into getting a donkey or a mini donkey for quite a while and found what appears could be a good fit. He is 10 years old & broke to ride (important for my nephew). They are asking $500 which I think it fair but what should I ask if I go meet him? I don't want to seem dumb but this would be my first donkey. Worked on a horse farm before so have experience with them but not donkeys. 
Thank you!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Latestarter (Jan 16, 2017)

@Bunnylady @Mini Horses @promiseacres @GLENMAR @Baymule There may be others I can't recall


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 17, 2017)

It may be the angle but that looks more like a hinny instead of a donkey... Is he broke to ride beyond a leadline? I Find in general on any pony or mini is considered broke if it accepts a saddle and kid. If you want something that walks off on his or her own you definitely need to ask that very specific  question. Why do you want a donkey versus a pony? What are your needs? If you're thinking all of them get along with other livestock that's a common myth. The mini donkeys we had were all very food aggressive and I never trusted them around my ewes and lambs.  They learn in a totally different way than a horse so can be harder to train. Also if it's a male ask and check if he is gelded. Also make sure you can handle their feet, you don't want one that needs sedated for hoof trims.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 17, 2017)

I think he looks more like a mule or hinney too, but I don't have experience with either, only horses/ponies.  I would imagine most of the things you'd look for would be the same.  Here's a few thoughts, I'm sure others can add to it.

How easy is he to catch in the field?  In his stall?  Even if he doesn't have a halter on?  How would they rate his temperament on a 1 to 10 scale, 1 being 'Steady Eddie' calm, and 10 being hyper to the extreme?

How is he to groom?  Is he comfortable being touched *everywhere* on his body? (including ears, belly, hind legs - has he ever had his sheath cleaned and did he need tranquilized (not an automatic fail, but good to know)).  Does he seem to enjoy attention and grooming?  Will he take treats without being nippy?  Lift all 4 legs for cleaning his feet?

How is he to tack up?  Is he ok with being saddled, no moving away, swishing tail, trying to kick, or other indications he's uncomfortable or resentful?  What kind of saddle does he need (mules/donkeys can be difficult to fit a saddle to)?  Has he ever had a crupper on?  Does he take the bridle nicely?  What kind of bit do they use?  An animal that goes well in a mild snaffle bit would be a plus for me.  Does he direct rein or neck rein?

Does he stand still to get on, and stay standing still till he's asked to move off?  Have the current owner/rider ride him first (including walk, trot and canter, turn left and right, halt and stand still, and back a few steps), then your nephew if you feel comfortable about it.  Don't forget a helmet!  If he plans to trail ride, a test ride should include trails.

Where has he been ridden?  Does that match where your nephew wants to ride?  Has he been in an indoor arena, outdoor arena, trail riding?  Does he behave well when ridden with others, and when riding alone?  Has he ever been ridden in a large group?  Has he ever been to a show, clinic, parade, or anyplace with a lot of commotion going on, and how was he?  Can you ride him out from 'home' and he's ok, or does he try to turn back - and is it different depending on whether he's alone or with another horse/mule?  Are there any things he tends to spook at or be difficult about?  Crossing water, bridges, riding along a road, dogs, dirtbikes, anything else a rider might encounter in your area?

How does he trailer?  This includes how does he load, how does he ride, and how does he unload?  What kind of trailer has he been in - step-up, ramp, straight-load, slant-load, open stock?  Does he ride tied forward, backward, slant, or untied?

What is his vaccination history?  Who is his current vet?  When's the last time he had a fecal run?  Last wormed?  Does he have a current Coggins?

What's his current stabling and feeding arrangement?  If you're going to keep him in a stall, is he used to that?  There will be an adjustment period, even if the horsekeeping style is similar to what he'd be going to.

If he gets the donkey/mule, a few lessons early on will help the transistion and help them get off to a good start, and they'd have someone experienced to help work through any issues that may come up.  They are different than horses, so someone who knows them would be very helpful.

Around here a well-mannered healthy 10 year old horse would be well worth $500, I don't know about donkeys or mules, there aren't as many around.  Good luck!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow Norse! Awesome input!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 17, 2017)

I know who I want with me when I go to buy a Horse, Donkey, or Mule....it'd be @norseofcourse


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 17, 2017)

All good advise.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 17, 2017)

Awww thanks, Latestarter and CntryBoy777, I kind of got on a roll there... lol
If Alexz worked on a horse farm chances are they already know to ask most all those questions - the only thing I could think of specific to donkeys/mules was the saddle fit part.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 18, 2017)

THAT is NO donkey!! Anybody that would try to sell it as  a donkey is either a outright liar or is so stupid that he/she couldn't be trusted to know a cotton-pickin' thing about much of anything else. Run. Run from this person and run from this animal. I sense a train wreck waiting to happen.

I also agree with the above posters.

Edited to add-I don't mean to sound harsh, but it infuriates me when some one misrepresents what they are selling. With a horse/donkey/mule/hinney and the size that they are, some one could get hurt and we want riding to be fun, not causing injury.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 18, 2017)

We just looked at and bought an 8 year old gelding, 13 hands, (small) for our grand kids. He is a little skinny, but that's no problem. He is barn sour too, but I can deal with that. What he is--is a dead head that the lady's 2 kids could do anything to him and he didn't care, nor did he move. We watched the kids, age 4 and 9, slide off his butt, crawl under him, pick up feet from all angles, slide down his neck, stand up on his back and do things that I would never allow my grands to do--safety wise.  He is also a follower-he happily follows any other horse. He just doesn't want to be out there all by himself. So that is also a good thing--for MY purposes, because he will follow a horse that I am riding. We will take possession of him in another week or two, she promised to work on his barn sour attitude. But seriously, that is not such a big issue. He is slow, gentle and perfectly ok with whatever 2 little girls could do to him. He will live an easy life here, but he is big enough for me to ride, should I have to bring him back to reality from time to time. We paid $800 for him. I have been looking for some time for a small horse that is dead gentle. No horse will be perfect, so you have to really look one over, consider the faults and whether or not they are something you can live with or will it be a deal breaker.

And no bonking on the head from riding into the barn! I purposely had the alley built over 12 feet-it's big enough to drive a cab tractor through. I can't count the times when, as a kid, the option was to jump off or get my head bashed in by low rafters when on a barn sour horse running back to the barn.  We called it fun.....


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 18, 2017)

Grats Bay! That's excellent news. The grands will no doubt be pretty thrilled about that when they're able to partake.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 18, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Grats Bay! That's excellent news. The grands will no doubt be pretty thrilled about that when they're able to partake.


We haven't told them yet....


----------



## Bruce (Jan 18, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I can't count the times when, as a kid, the option was to jump off or get my head bashed in by low rafters when on a barn sour horse running back to the barn.  We called it fun.....


You didn't slide over the side and then pull yourself back up top once through the door?? Happened all the time in the old Westerns though they were usually doing it to hide themselves from the "black hat" guy's bullets.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 18, 2017)

You know Bruce, those western movie horses made great bullet (and arrow) catchers... One of the original forms of body armor/bullet proof vests I guess.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 18, 2017)

Yep but as I recall, the "white hats" could hit a guy in the arm on purpose 100 yards away while at a gallop but the "black hats" couldn't hit the broad side of a barn.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 18, 2017)

Sorry @Alexz7272 we've kinda hijacked your donk/mini donk Q&A post  Hope there was enough help/info posted before we did so. Hope you'll let us know what you did.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hijack away! I was busy asking questions to the seller! 
And Vladimir Lost his manhood today, been dealing with a whiny furbaby 

I hav a couple more for you guys if you dont mind!
@promiseacres Thank you! So apparently I am clueless, is a hinny a bad thing? I found out he is gelded & she sent me a video of him walking on his own by the riders directive, no leadline.

@norseofcourse Thank you! I have been told he is friendly and easy to catch. I need to still ask about temperment & use your scale, thank you! I have been told he grooms like a charm and easily lifts all legs & loves getting brushed. Will also ask about treats & if he nips! I ALSO need to ask about riding & that whole amazing paragraph, I kid you not I printed it to bring with me! Going to show me his records when I go meet him & need yo ask about the trailer & feed/housing.

He would be seperate from the other animals. But could still see them, I wonder if that'd be okay? He does currently live with goats. My plan this spring is to seperate the goats out from my sheep and the alpacas, so could work amazing!
It is primarily going to be for my nephew because I am a total sucker. When we went to the stock show he was OBSESSED! He was when he was a baby too but now he understands. He said "E-A (he cant say Aunt A) will you help me buy a donkey?" How do you say no?!  And with those big blue eyes! 
Plus Aaron is half sold for the fact he can ask people if they want to see his ass Men..... 

Anyways, so I need to make sure it is safe for him. My best friend locally is a horse trainer, she might be able to go with me to meet him next Wednesday. So far the owner has been 100% open about everything and anything I have asked or requested. But of course I know people can lie.
You guys are the absolute best & I would be SOOO lost without you, thank you!!!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 19, 2017)

Definitely take your friend! But from your latest answers he may work for what you wan weather a donkey, mule or hinny. Do ask about how he does with fencing... especially if kept by himself. 

A donkey is their own species
a hinny is a horse stallion bred to a donkey mare
a mule is a donkey stallion bred to a horse mare
The 2 crosses Do Not protect their areas like a donkey might, so unsuitable as guardians.


----------



## AClark (Jan 19, 2017)

Some of the things I ask when looking at horses are:
How old? (Then check their teeth to confirm they are close to that age, they have some guides online that help if you're not sure what to look for)
If they say they are broken, how willing are they to get on it and show you? If they aren't willing, there's a reason! Even a little donkey can be gotten on by a small adult (I had a little jack burro and he was tiny but had no problem carrying me even though my feet nearly dragged the ground)
Are they UTD on vaccinations?
When was the last time they were dewormed?
When was the last time a farrier did their feet? This one can go either way, some people like me trim themselves, and that's ok! As long as you can reasonably handle their feet without being stomped into a mudhole.
Have they ever had their teeth floated? Not all horses need it, but it's good to know if they've needed it before
See where they're being kept and what they stay in - if they're staying inside a run down fence and yours is better, it's a good bet you won't have issues.
Look at their feet. Mules and donkeys usually have great hooves anyway, but look for cracks and splits, not particularly a deal breaker depending on where the cracks are. If they're in the front of the hoof and not deep, it can just be from a poor diet, if on the sides or heels they may have a conformation issue causing it, and it can cause them to be lame.


Most people are honest, but some gloss over ugly facts.

The ass jokes are great. When we picked out my new little mare there was a molly mule out with them...DH and I joked about it for the rest of the day about what an ass she was, why wouldn't that ass leave me alone, and "geez that's a big ass" - we're mature adults! lol


----------



## AClark (Jan 19, 2017)

Baymule said:


> We just looked at and bought an 8 year old gelding, 13 hands, (small) for our grand kids. He is a little skinny, but that's no problem. He is barn sour too, but I can deal with that. What he is--is a dead head that the lady's 2 kids could do anything to him and he didn't care, nor did he move. We watched the kids, age 4 and 9, slide off his butt, crawl under him, pick up feet from all angles, slide down his neck, stand up on his back and do things that I would never allow my grands to do--safety wise.  He is also a follower-he happily follows any other horse. He just doesn't want to be out there all by himself. So that is also a good thing--for MY purposes, because he will follow a horse that I am riding. We will take possession of him in another week or two, she promised to work on his barn sour attitude. But seriously, that is not such a big issue. He is slow, gentle and perfectly ok with whatever 2 little girls could do to him. He will live an easy life here, but he is big enough for me to ride, should I have to bring him back to reality from time to time. We paid $800 for him. I have been looking for some time for a small horse that is dead gentle. No horse will be perfect, so you have to really look one over, consider the faults and whether or not they are something you can live with or will it be a deal breaker.



This is one of my big requirements - and why I didn't bother looking at small ponies for my kids. Sometimes, ponies get this idea that they can (and they do) boss little kids around, and if they're too small for an adult to get on and do a "reality check" with, then you have a bad mannered little pony. Reality check sounds bad, I guess a "refresher course" is better, just a reminder that they can't pull a bunch of crap and get away with it. The other horse we're picking up is only in the 13HH range, but he's plenty big for me or my husband to get on (I'm 5 ft 3, hubby is 5 ft 6) too. 

I had another thought, something my grandmother was telling me about. When she was working at an arena they had a "trainer" there, who also sold the trained horses. She said it's good to show up a bit early sometimes because back in that time frame, it wasn't uncommon to sedate horses for sale, at auction or otherwise, to make them appear to be better broken or more mellow than they are. Surprising someone might be rude, but it doesn't give them time to dope a nutjob horse. I imagine that may not apply as much in this day in age with most sedatives being harder to obtain than they were in the 1970's - but then again I have a whole bottle of Acepromazine in my fridge I got from the vet, so it's still a slight possibility.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 19, 2017)

I was thinking of adding one to my Herd, thus the name of our little place here. But, have since decided to just stay with what we already have, so may be adding a couple of goats and a dog instead.


----------



## AClark (Jan 19, 2017)

^ That's great! I sent one of my friends a picture of DH and the molly mule that was pestering us - her reply "Oh look, an ass and a mule".


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 19, 2017)

The jokes are inevitable, I guess . . . though the hybrids give you twice as much material to choose from. When I got Betsy, I told my mother that I had been the recipient of the proverbial gift horse . . . or, maybe half a horse. Or maybe half-of-a-half-a-horse (Betsy is a mini mule). Mules' antipathy for predators is legendary (I've seen an antique cast iron mechanical toy that had a tiny mule jumping at a dog that disappeared behind a hay bale). We knew Betsy couldn't be trusted around dogs, but we didn't realize how much "guarding" she was doing until last year, when my daughter saw her attacking a raccoon late one afternoon. I had no idea she could be that nasty - not a half-assed job by anyone's standards. A few weeks ago, I saw a gray fox outside the fence to the horses' paddocks. They saw it too, and everybody stood and looked . . . except for Betsy, who slowly and deliberately walked in that direction until she was as close to it as she could get. There was something very cool and calculating about her stare; good thing for the fox that he kept his distance. She wouldn't stand a chance against a pack of coyotes, of course, but for the smaller predators that come singly, I'd say she more than a match.

I agree the animal you are looking at looks like a mule or hinny. Hinnies are said to look more horse-like, and mules more donkey-like, though whether that is always true is debatable. For a long time, hinnies had a reputation for being less sturdy than mules, and there is a good chance that a lot of hinnies were getting passed off as mules because of that bias. 

Donkeys and mules are definitely not just funny looking horses; mentally, they are very different. Donkeys are very, very smart, and mules? Mules are freakin' brilliant. Once one has learned to trust you, they can be very loyal and willing workers. They will insist on thinking for themselves, though, and the best way to get on their bad side is to try to force them into anything. If this little guy already knows his job, you are halfway home. I'm following this thread with interest.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 19, 2017)

Alexz7272 said:


> And Vladimir Lost his manhood today, been dealing with a whiny furbaby


BF will get over it and stop whining eventually


----------



## AClark (Jan 19, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> The jokes are inevitable, I guess . . . though the hybrids give you twice as much material to choose from. When I got Betsy, I told my mother that I had been the recipient of the proverbial gift horse . . . or, maybe half a horse. Or maybe half-of-a-half-a-horse (Betsy is a mini mule). Mules' antipathy for predators is legendary (I've seen an antique cast iron mechanical toy that had a tiny mule jumping at a dog that disappeared behind a hay bale). We knew Betsy couldn't be trusted around dogs, but we didn't realize how much "guarding" she was doing until last year, when my daughter saw her attacking a raccoon late one afternoon. I had no idea she could be that nasty - not a half-assed job by anyone's standards. A few weeks ago, I saw a gray fox outside the fence to the horses' paddocks. They saw it too, and everybody stood and looked . . . except for Betsy, who slowly and deliberately walked in that direction until she was as close to it as she could get. There was something very cool and calculating about her stare; good thing for the fox that he kept his distance. She wouldn't stand a chance against a pack of coyotes, of course, but for the smaller predators that come singly, I'd say she more than a match.
> 
> I agree the animal you are looking at looks like a mule or hinny. Hinnies are said to look more horse-like, and mules more donkey-like, though whether that is always true is debatable. For a long time, hinnies had a reputation for being less sturdy than mules, and there is a good chance that a lot of hinnies were getting passed off as mules because of that bias.
> 
> Donkeys and mules are definitely not just funny looking horses; mentally, they are very different. Donkeys are very, very smart, and mules? Mules are freakin' brilliant. Once one has learned to trust you, they can be very loyal and willing workers. They will insist on thinking for themselves, though, and the best way to get on their bad side is to try to force them into anything. If this little guy already knows his job, you are halfway home. I'm following this thread with interest.



The guy we bought the horse from said that the molly mule was really nasty toward predators, she would chase coyotes and dogs and stomp them. She was a good sized mule though, probably close to 15 HH, definitely taller than the horse I brought home. My grandmother had a stud horse that absolutely hated dogs too, she rode him up until he died and if dogs got in front of him while you were riding, he would snake his head and literally pick them up with his teeth and throw them. The dogs learned fast that they had to stay behind him.


----------



## Kusanar (Jan 26, 2017)

AClark said:


> This is one of my big requirements - and why I didn't bother looking at small ponies for my kids. Sometimes, ponies get this idea that they can (and they do) boss little kids around, and if they're too small for an adult to get on and do a "reality check" with, then you have a bad mannered little pony. Reality check sounds bad, I guess a "refresher course" is better, just a reminder that they can't pull a bunch of crap and get away with it. The other horse we're picking up is only in the 13HH range, but he's plenty big for me or my husband to get on (I'm 5 ft 3, hubby is 5 ft 6) too.



Lol, I have a 32" mini that I have hopped on a time or 2 to knock him back to reality... I don't do more than walk and a few walk/trot transistions unless he decides to take off and try to dump me, then any running he does is his fault.... He's a sturdy little thing though, like a tiny draft


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 26, 2017)

You don't have to get on a horse's back to establish your position in the pecking order. This is something I had to teach my daughter at a pretty young age; we have an oversized miniature horse that thought she could push people around (particularly children), and at the time she was much too young to be ridden even by a small child. I told DD, "look, I can tell Syd how to behave with me, and how to behave with you when I'm around, but you have to be able to tell her how to behave when I'm not around." I remember cleaning my minis' stall out at the Fair one time, and the livestock superintendent walked by and remarked, "gee, look at Syd, being all good." I sighed and asked, "what has she been doing?" "Oh, nothing really," she replied. "Just turning her backside to the kids when they are cleaning the stalls and threatening stuff. Most of them aren't really used to large animals, you know, and don't know how to deal with them." "Well, you tell them for me, that if they are in here with an apple picker (plastic manure fork) and she does that, they have my permission - no,_ encouragement_ - to smack her on the butt with the fork! She has got to learn not to do that to _anybody_." 

DD has learned her lessons well; she even applies them to my QH, Latte. A few days ago, Latte hadn't been worked in a while, and we knew she was going to be full of beans. When DD started lunging her, Latte started to give her some brattitude, and DD got on her case for it. Funny thing - they really do accept and respect an effective leader. A while later, DD wound up doing some liberty work with Latte (something she had never done before) and even though Latte was free and able to leave at any time, she was quite content to follow DD all over the paddock doing circles, backing, etc. Considering what I have seen that horse do, it was quite impressive.


----------



## Kusanar (Jan 27, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> You don't have to get on a horse's back to establish your position in the pecking order. This is something I had to teach my daughter at a pretty young age; we have an oversized miniature horse that thought she could push people around (particularly children), and at the time she was much too young to be ridden even by a small child. I told DD, "look, I can tell Syd how to behave with me, and how to behave with you when I'm around, but you have to be able to tell her how to behave when I'm not around." I remember cleaning my minis' stall out at the Fair one time, and the livestock superintendent walked by and remarked, "gee, look at Syd, being all good." I sighed and asked, "what has she been doing?" "Oh, nothing really," she replied. "Just turning her backside to the kids when they are cleaning the stalls and threatening stuff. Most of them aren't really used to large animals, you know, and don't know how to deal with them." "Well, you tell them for me, that if they are in here with an apple picker (plastic manure fork) and she does that, they have my permission - no,_ encouragement_ - to smack her on the butt with the fork! She has got to learn not to do that to _anybody_."
> 
> DD has learned her lessons well; she even applies them to my QH, Latte. A few days ago, Latte hadn't been worked in a while, and we knew she was going to be full of beans. When DD started lunging her, Latte started to give her some brattitude, and DD got on her case for it. Funny thing - they really do accept and respect an effective leader. A while later, DD wound up doing some liberty work with Latte (something she had never done before) and even though Latte was free and able to leave at any time, she was quite content to follow DD all over the paddock doing circles, backing, etc. Considering what I have seen that horse do, it was quite impressive.



Yep, there are some things (riding related) that it's hard to get through their brain unless you get on them though. For example, mine likes to buck small children off when they kick him in the flanks, and yes, I know, they shouldn't be kicking him in the flanks in the first place, but when my idiot brother tells the kid to "wrap your arms around his neck and hold on with your legs" guess where their feet end up... right in his flanks... then the kid hits the ground...


----------



## AClark (Jan 27, 2017)

Usually, I find that they just get lazy on the kid, or plain stubborn, knowing that a kid can't "make" them do anything. I like ponies well enough and all, they're adorable, but they can be bratty little snots too. Kids get frustrated with it as well. Sometimes, they need a refresher from the back that going forward, even for the little one who can't "make" you, needs to happen. Really depends on the horse/ponies mentality though. I've seen some that are more than happy to plod along for a kid, and others that jerk the reins out of their little hands and eat grass because it's what suits the pony. Whereas a small child doesn't have the strength to reach down for the reins and pull their head back up - and the pony knows they're being mischievous!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 27, 2017)

Y'know, I met a mini that was the total opposite a while back. This little guy was an absolute angel for little people - a 3 year old could lead him, shoot, he'd walk right up to her. Anybody bigger than maybe a 6 or 8 year old, though, and they'd have a devil of a time just getting their hands on him. 

I met this little dude at the Fair a year ago. One evening, he and another pony had been turned out in the round pen for some exercise, and as it was starting to rain, I was given the job of getting them back into their stalls. The livestock super told me, "what you have to do, is take a handful of sweet feed with you, offer it to him, and when he starts to eat it, grab his halter." I didn't say anything, but I was thinking, "Gal, you are a 50-something that has had horses all your life, and you are telling me to do a sneak attack on him? Really?"  

I got the other pony in, no problem, but the mini was another matter. As I expected, he was quicker than me, and once he knew what I was up to, he wasn't going to let himself get caught. When I went into the barn with the other pony, I enlisted my daughter, thinking that BB2K would be quicker than I was. I moved over to the far side of the pen, and just observed. The mini out maneuvered her, too - a quick jerk of the head, and bouncing away just out of reach. After he pulled that on her a few times, BB2K said, "he's not scared." "No, he's not," I agreed. "This is a game to him, and he's much better at playing it than either of us. I'm getting pretty tired of getting wet, myself." The next time he bounced away from BB2K, I said, "OK, buddy. You want to move? Let's move," and advanced on him with purpose, behind the drive line and with one arm extended. (I mean, it was obvious, right? I had him in a round pen, for Heaven's sake!) He moved, all right, at a brisk trot, but it was clear from his body language that he really didn't want to. I pushed him maybe two-thirds of the way around that ring, then stopped. He didn't quite turn and face me, but he turned about halfway around and turned his head toward me. He stood there as I walked calmly up and took hold of his halter. "OK, silly goose, let's get you in out of this rain." Simple case of "who's in charge?"


----------



## AClark (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh come on, I love a good game of "you can't catch me", especially when they only move as fast as you move. You walk, they walk 1 step ahead, you jog, them too! Fun game! My parents had a mare like that, and I learned to just shove the halter under my shirt, which worked for awhile and then she got clever that "hey there's a lump under your shirt...pfft that's a halter crazy lady". So I'd slip my belt off and around her neck. She was a sweet thing really, excellent manners, just a pain to catch. 

With our palomino gelding, the previous owner said he always had a hard time catching him, but his teenage son could catch him no problem. I haven't had a single problem catching him out in the field, he comes right up to me, but my husband he looks at like "I don't know about you dude."


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

Kusanar said:


> Yep, there are some things (riding related) that it's hard to get through their brain unless you get on them though. For example, mine likes to buck small children off when they kick him in the flanks, and yes, I know, they shouldn't be kicking him in the flanks in the first place, but when my idiot brother tells the kid to "wrap your arms around his neck and hold on with your legs" guess where their feet end up... right in his flanks... then the kid hits the ground...



YAY! Flying children! Just think, the laws of evolution imply that eventually they'll grow wings and it will no longer present an issue! Your brother is really a genius, see?


----------



## Kusanar (Jan 30, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> YAY! Flying children! Just think, the laws of evolution imply that eventually they'll grow wings and it will no longer present an issue! Your brother is really a genius, see?


Lol, they ARE the brothers kids... so he can get them killed if he wants.. I don't like kids anyway and would really rather they not drool on my pony or touch him with sticky hands... lol


----------



## Baymule (Jan 30, 2017)

Sticky hands......my Grandmother had a white sofa that she wouldn't let me touch or sit on. I can still hear her fussing at me not to touch her sofa because my hands were sticky...ALL children's hands were sticky...don't sit on it because children are dirty....with sticky hands..... When she died, she still had that infernal white sofa, yellowed with age. I had the satisfaction of hauling it off.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 31, 2017)

I hope you sat on it with sticky fingers first @Baymule !!


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 31, 2017)

@Alexz7272 did you ever go look at the donkey (or other creature)in question?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Feb 2, 2017)

@NH homesteader Yes I did! He turned out to not be a good fit & money is tight so I am going to hold out for the perfect one.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 2, 2017)

Alexz7272 said:


> @NH homesteader Yes I did! He turned out to not be a good fit & money is tight so I am going to hold out for the perfect one.


So what was it?


----------

